# Old Timer remembered



## illini (Feb 1, 2022)

I joined SMF in 2006 and have watched it go through a lot of growing and upgrading.   Don't log on very much but remembered today when Jeff was asking for shorter names that I offered MES for masterbuilt electric smokers.    See that it is still being used today!   I am 83 years old and still running the two MES's I bought in that time.   They don't wear out if you keep them in a mancave like I do!!  Pulled pork is still my favorite thing to give to all my friends.    Had a very good friend on here and his handle was "Meowey"


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 1, 2022)

Very nice Marvin, glad you are still at the cookers and having fun.

Hope they let me hang around here for 16 years

David


----------



## illini (Feb 1, 2022)

Took a three week trip to Nova Scotia about 20 years ago.   It impressed me with its crisp and clean environment!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 1, 2022)

Marvin
That must have been a nice trip. 3 weeks is good to get to see lots of the Province.
Hope you got to see lots of what we have to offer 

David


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 1, 2022)

Awesome glad to hear from you and to hear you are still smoking.

Warren


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 1, 2022)

Glad to hear you still have the TBS rolling in those MES's


----------



## illini (Feb 1, 2022)

My goodness Pineywoods,  last time we communicated you didn't have all of those six ribbons on your id.  great to hear from you again.   Have you seen anything of "Meowy"


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 1, 2022)

I have not seen him on in a very long time so I looked it up he was 
Last seen Apr 1, 2018


----------



## illini (Feb 1, 2022)

Thanks "Piney" !  living in the past is frustrating but I really enjoy the present and my plans for next week!
Thanks again for every response from all of you


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 1, 2022)

Good to see you around again drop in a little more often when you get the chance


----------



## Hijack73 (Feb 1, 2022)

illini


I have never "met" you but anyone who helped pave the way and build this great forum deserves applause!!!!!

Thank you sir!


----------

